# driverside rear window off track



## lumns (Jun 27, 2004)

hey,
my sisters bug convertible has an issue. the driver side rear window has come of its track and wont go up. just makes a grinding sounds. i was able to get it up. so inside would stay dry.

how easy will it be to get to the track and motor to re align everything. i called vw they are quoting 500bucks,. her warranty ran out last month


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: driverside rear window off track (lumns)*

you might have to disassemble the door, and put it back on track mine fell while driving on a rainy dayy


----------



## lumns (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: driverside rear window off track (jbuggin)*

the door? 
it is the driverside rear window (in the back)


----------



## blkpain1.8t (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: driverside rear window off track (lumns)*

Yikes! Sounds like the regulator has/or is going out. Just had this happen on my wife's vert last week. Ours was warranteed though so I dunno how involved it is. I know they shattered the window in the process so either the tech was an idiot or it's not a simple process. Good luck.


----------



## lumns (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: driverside rear window off track (blkpain1.8t)*

it thanks dude....
is there a tsb for the regulator? if soo it should be still covered


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: driverside rear window off track (lumns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lumns* »_it thanks dude....
is there a tsb for the regulator? if soo it should be still covered 

Not to my knowledge. 
As far as repair goes, that's all the dealer does. You can buy the repair kit that they use to rebuild the regulator. Apparently they are on national backorder and have been for about a year. No word on when they are going to come in.
Good Luck.


----------



## lumns (Jun 27, 2004)

wonderful.....
thanks for the info guys.


----------



## turbobugger (Jan 26, 2008)

Last week this happened to me! It turns out the spool for the regulator right behind the motor inside the door came apart. the wiring was all over the place. 
I talked to Malcom at 1-888-vwpart1 and he has a full regulator door panel for $150 bucks.
that includes the inner panel with the door rails and the complete regulator with wire clips and all wiring.
I bought myself a regulator repair kit for $59 bucks and repaired the wiring myself. It took about an hour to figure it out and get the spool on there correct. But I did it. This was the first time I have ever changed the VW regulator door panel. It was pretty fun.
be careful when you unbolt the window, there are two rubber stoppers in the inner door panel that you take off to unscrew the window from the inner door rails. If you arent careful you will scratch the glass. I used a screw driver to pop the rubber stoppers off and i put a small scratch in the glass. But I have a scratch repair kit too.
I have a regulator kit here for $ sale for the RH passenger beetle side. 
I think you could easily get inside there and repair it at no cost if you can wind the wire spools back up. 


_Modified by turbobugger at 7:14 PM 8-2-2008_


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (turbobugger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbobugger* »_Last week this happened to me! It turns out the spool for the regulator right behind the motor inside the door came apart. the wiring was all over the place. 
I talked to Malcom at 1-888-vwpart1 and he has a full regulator door panel for $150 bucks.
that includes the inner panel with the door rails and the complete regulator with wire clips and all wiring.
I bought myself a regulator repair kit for $59 bucks and repaired the wiring myself. It took about an hour to figure it out and get the spool on there correct. But I did it. This was the first time I have ever changed the VW regulator door panel. It was pretty fun.
be careful when you unbolt the window, there are two rubber stoppers in the inner door panel that you take off to unscrew the window from the inner door rails. If you arent careful you will scratch the glass. I used a screw driver to pop the rubber stoppers off and i put a small scratch in the glass. But I have a scratch repair kit too.
I have a regulator kit here for $ sale for the RH passenger beetle side. 
I think you could easily get inside there and repair it at no cost if you can wind the wire spools back up. 

_Modified by turbobugger at 7:14 PM 8-2-2008_


Thats a different part than what he is dealing with. Doors are easy compared to the little convertible side windows.


----------

